# SDMSE to disband after R/M controversy



## jgmedic (Jun 14, 2011)

http://firegeezer.com/2011/06/14/san-diego-votes-to-split-from-ruralmetro-ambulance/


Can SDFD take over transport now?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 14, 2011)

So in anger for not making money, they want to run it themselves... and lose money?


----------



## terrible one (Jun 14, 2011)

Guess they won't be taking over AMRs contracts in SD county


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm interested to see how this all pans out. By the time we find out who wins the bid for the 911 contract I should be out of Medic school. 

Not that it much matters to me, I'm going to Texas after Medic school.


----------

